# Additional info for new 16-hour Structural exam?



## nostradumbass (May 5, 2010)

Saw this here on teh NCEES website last week.

For those who don't wanna clik over, here's the words...

*PE Structural exam*

A 16-hour structural engineering examination will be offered for the first time in April 2011. The format of the exam is described below. A recent news release announcing the PE Structural exam explains more about the transition to this new exam.

The PE Structural exam is a breadth and depth exam exam offered in two components on successive days. The 8-hour Vertical Forces (Gravity/Other) and Incidental Lateral component is offered only on Friday and focuses on gravity loads and lateral earth pressures. The 8-hour Lateral Forces (Wind/Earthquake) component is offered only on Saturday and focuses on wind/earthquake loads.

Breadth exam (morning session): This module contains questions covering a comprehensive range of structural engineering topics. All questions are multiple-choice.

Depth exams (afternoon session): These modules focus more closely on a single area of practice in structural engineering. Examinees must choose either buildings or bridges. Examinees must work the same topic area on both components. That is, if buildings is the topic area chosen in the Vertical Forces component, then buildings must be the topic area chosen in the Lateral Forces component. All questions are constructed response (essay).

To pass the structural exam, examinees must obtain acceptable results on both components. The components may be taken in different exam administrations. Each component of the structural exam has a breadth (morning) module and a depth (afternoon) module. Examinees must take the breadth module of each component and one of the two depth modules in each component.

Detailed listings of topics in each component can be found on the PE exam page.

Does this help anybody??


----------

